# Eclipse Icons frei?



## byte (17. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

weiss jemand, ob die Eclipse Icons frei verfügbar sind? Oder verstoße ich gegen irgendwelche Copyright Rechte, wenn ich sie in meiner Anwendung verwende?

Hab ne Seite gefunden, wo alle drauf sein müssten: http://www.codehaus.org/~bwalding/eclipse-icons/

Gruß byto



Edit: Alternativ würde mich auch mal interessieren, was ihr für gewöhnlich für Icons verwendet für Eure Toolbars etc? Oder malt ihr euch immer selbst welche? :roll:


----------



## Luma (18. Apr 2006)

Unter »Suchen« findet man einiges z.B.:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5634

Zu den Eclipse-Icons kann ich dir nichts sagen.


----------

